# Illustrations



## glad2bhere (Nov 18, 2003)

Over the years I have seen many, many great sources of Japanese warriors, weapons, fortifications, dress and so forth. 
I have not seen anything comparable for Korean warriors. Does anyone know of any sources? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

There's not nearly as much available here in the States--I'm sure there must be plenty of research in Korea of course.


----------



## jkn75 (Dec 13, 2003)

The only resource I can point to is the Muye . There is also an illustration in the front of the Kuk Sool Won textbooks. Other than that, I haven't seen much.


----------

